# PUERTO RICO | Projects & Construction



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

This thread is for projects in Puerto Rico that are outside of the municipality of San Juan. For projects inside the municipality of San Juan, please see this thread.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Medical office building
Carolina

April 20, 2021


----------

